# Natural Comb in Deep Frames



## Robert Latta (Feb 2, 2005)

Dennis, 
I have 2 hives that (minus the starting nuc frames) were all drawn out from starter strips. If you tell me what you would like measured, I would be happy to next time I inspect.


----------



## Darrel Wright (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Dennis, I have a foundationless standard deep being used as a broodnest, and I can say that while there is a taper it doesn't look as pronounced as it does in pictures from TBHs. I haven't done the measurements. The nest is the bottom box, so I don't know if the taper would cross boxes. But this very fact has prompted me to try a new super deep (22") and narrow (12") foundationless frame design for comparison. But my table saw pooped out half way through so that has been delayed. I'll get pictures going when that one is up and running.


----------

